# Dawson's self-sustaining Tropical Rain forest



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

Good morning, 

I am new to the forums and would like to share my build with you all. I've labeled it self-sustaining because the water input via the misting system matches the water output via evaporation. I still have to feed the frogs.












I built this last summer, so it's been up and running for about a year. I currently have 2 cobalt tincs. 










The water feature is powered by a canister filter plumbed directly into the built-in waterfall. 










I've added a fogger and hidden the output in the location where the water intake is for the canister filter. By doing this, it allows the fog to "roll" across the water. I have it on a timer to go off every few hours. 










The lights are LEDS with a 24 hour day/night cycle programmed in. It allows for some very nice dawn/dusk effects!

Dawn:









Dusk:









I gained most of my knowledge on how to build this from this forum. I used the egg crate idea to build the structure, with a few modifications. 

basic structure:









bottom:









Installing the waterfall:









back wall:









installing the slopes for the water feature (I used black silicone and glued the substrate on the slopes to keep it in place):









up and running:









I hope you all enjoy! I've appreciated all of the knowledge I've gained from this forum.









Cheers,
Dawson


----------



## Albinopied (Apr 4, 2017)

That's a very nice and intricate set up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Assuming you used actual substrate on the ramp - it's going to wick water up to your substrate layer.

Rock/gravel would probably be preferable there.

Hope it works out though.

s


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

I used a black gravel that's made for aquariums. It's worked very well for the last year. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Beautiful setup.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

It looks nice, 

How are the misters controlled to match evaporation to misting?


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

This is an amazing build! Great job!!! Any plans for more? I started with a pair and now have approximately 60 adults currently and always wanting more haha! Thanks for sharing your awesome build! ?? ?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. I love the fog effect on the water.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you've done a great job


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

Usually I feel waterfalls are a bit overkill, but this is a really beautiful setup. The "island" effect is stunning and the ability to add fog is fantastic. I hope you show that off to any guests you have over!


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

It looks like photobucket now charges $400 bucks a year for 3rd party hosting of images. Looking for another site to host.


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

hp192 said:


> Beautiful setup.


Thank you!



Pubfiction said:


> It looks nice,
> 
> How are the misters controlled to match evaporation to misting?


I kept adjusting the times of the misting schedule until I had a pretty consistent waterline. I have to adjust the cycle for summer or winter (by adding or taking away another misting event) to keep it steady. 



Leuklover said:


> This is an amazing build! Great job!!! Any plans for more? I started with a pair and now have approximately 60 adults currently and always wanting more haha! Thanks for sharing your awesome build! ?? ?


60 adults!? That's insane! I currently do not have plans for more because I'm building a salt water reef on the other side of the room. I want an Amazon rainforest on one side, and a coral reef on the other. 



Schlepenslide said:


> Usually I feel waterfalls are a bit overkill, but this is a really beautiful setup. The "island" effect is stunning and the ability to add fog is fantastic. I hope you show that off to any guests you have over!


I definitely show it off! The misting effect is the coolest part in most people's opinions. I can understand that about waterfalls, but I needed a return line to the viv, and figured the waterfall would serve the purpose.


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

Having to re-add pictures since photobucket is now a no go. Is there not a way to edit posts?


----------



## mpods20 (Jun 25, 2016)

I really like the build and the way it turned out. The fog affect is awesome. Nice job!


----------



## sulli.gibson (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome work. What type of black aquarium gravel did you use on the slopes? Looks a lot better than the usual paludarium I see.


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

Thank you! It's Carib Sea Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate. 

https://www.amazon.com/CaribSea-Eco...500150084&sr=8-2&keywords=black+aquarium+sand


----------

